# Why me?



## raimie (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello everyone! My names Raimie, I'm 15 and from the uk. I have mild cerebral palsy and use a wheelchair. I discovered I had ibs d last August last year, I was really ill after every meal I felt like a pregnant beached whale and it was so uncomfortable, I was lethargic, feeling sick and generally depressed and sad.

Now a year on I'm okay but I struggle when I have a craving I don't have much willpower when it comes to eating crap but, the good news is I've not eaten crisps or drank a fizzy drink in over a year, I drink water and green tea. I also make sure I eat fruit.

I guess I just think why me? I have anxiety as well which doesn't help when it flares up. The worst thing is I feel as though nobody understands how much of a pain in the arse it is. Sometimes I feel that I annoy everybody when I flare up because sometimes I don't even do anything to trigger it!

My symptoms include:
Constipation
Peeing a lot 
No energy 
Feeling sick
And mood swings!

The ironic thing is as I'm writing this I am flaring because I had KFC today (I know it's my own fault!) but my mum and sister really wanted KFC and I didn't want to feel I was being awkward because of my ibs so I went. (It was lovely, I hadn't had it in over a year so!)

My mum just said 'but eating KFC is the same as eating chicken mcnuggets, what's the difference? And I'm like: I DON'T KNOW, I CAN'T HELP IT!

My mum, my angel but sometimes she doesn't understand I just feel alone.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know what to say. Your problems are bigger than mine. I suggest that you show some good, easy to understand brochures on IBS to educate your family. Support from the family is very important in dealing with IBS and fixing it.

A PDF brochure from UNC school of Med -

http://www.med.unc.edu/ibs/files/educational-gi-brochures/IBS.pdf

An online link by American GI Association -

http://m.gastro.org/patient-center/digestive-conditions/irritable-bowel-syndrome

PDF brochure from this forum -

http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdf

Please tell your doctors to explain your problem to your mother in simple and concise terms. If need be, show her this forum. If she reads all these stories and posts, she might just realize how

serious the problem is.

If need be, I'll do whatever I can to help you.

Take care.


----------



## raimie (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you so much! Xxxx


----------



## katie123 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear this, I have similar symptoms to you but I can't even imagine having this plus being in a wheelchair. 
I struggle with depression and anxiety as well and at first it was really hard to talk to my family about it and I would go off at them and I felt so alone but as hard as it was, I talked to my mum about it and it actually brang us closer together and now she does anything she can to help me and my family understands so much better now. 
Good luck!


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

raimie said:


> Thank you so much! Xxxx


Your'e welcome. Just found another link accidentally while reading another post - http://kidshealth.org/teen/diseases_conditions/digestive/ibs.html


----------

